# Blue cheese 9 weeks flower pistols still white



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi ppl sorry if I have posted this in the wrong place but basically I have blue cheese 9 weeks into flower but pistils still white anyone grown this before or have any advice cheers in advance


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 17, 2013)

check the trichs bro only way to know when to harvest..


----------



## MYOB (Apr 17, 2013)

If the pistils are white, its not ready. 

Dont even bother looking at the trichomes until the rest of the plant looks ready.


----------



## FranJan (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Cheeseyfeet, I used to have that problem with my BF's BC until I got enough light into my flowering tent, then they started to finish in 7 weeks. What kind of light are you using? How far is it from the plants? And whose strain are you running?


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 17, 2013)

Am using 600w hps lights are about 12inches away but the bc was cuttings so not sure who's strain checked the trichs with a x60 loupe a little milky but pistils still mostly white can't work it out


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is some pics


----------



## FranJan (Apr 17, 2013)

600 at 12 shouldn't be the problem. Maybe it's a 10 week strain/pheno? What's your temps? There seems to be something going on, (rolled leaves, foxtailing and the purple fans), but she still looks pretty tasty.


----------



## Mattemil (Apr 17, 2013)

MYOB said:


> If the pistils are white, its not ready.
> 
> Dont even bother looking at the trichomes until the rest of the plant looks ready.


You must be a super noob...I have had a few different strains finish with white pistils.Cloudy and amber trichomes, 8.5 weeks.Done and done...Pistils dont really mean anything, they can turn amber if you touch it the wrong way even.


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 17, 2013)

Temps on a fan controller 27c day 16 night but ill give it another week and check the trichs. I thought with the strain being a blue u get the purpling of leaves but am a bc first timer so I don't know thanks anyway franjan


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 17, 2013)

Mattemil I am aware that some strains do have white pistils when finished but being a bc 1st timer I wasn't sure but I do know its all about the trichs dude


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 17, 2013)

MYOB said:


> If the pistils are white, its not ready.
> 
> Dont even bother looking at the trichomes until the rest of the plant looks ready.



some strains the pistals dont change as fast if much at all until curing.. at 9 weeks id def start checking trichs.. i guess i dont know how long blue cheese is suppose to flower


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 18, 2013)

27c, 16c night, that's why. With a bigger drop the flowering time will be slightly lengthened, if your days 27c, I'd say 20-22 would be around optimum. Have you got any way to check the trics dude?


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi nutty I have checked the trichs with a jewellers loupe 60x and I would say they are 70 milky and 30 clear but I am not after a couch lock hit just a euphoric high how long do u think before they will go amber


----------



## ArCaned (Apr 18, 2013)

MYOB said:


> If the pistils are white, its not ready. Dont even bother looking at the trichomes until the rest of the plant looks ready.


 This is total horse shit. Trichome maturity is the only thing that matters.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

This is true, but only CALYX Trichome Developement...You guys keep looking @ fucken sugar leaves to determine

I agree with MYOB, How does a CALYX that hasn't even fully developed yet have cloudy Trichome?
Been checking Trichomes on Calyx for years, and never seen an amber(or even fully cloudy) trich on a calyx with a white hair on it.

I personally don't give a fuck if everyone on the planet harvest early, I just won't be smoking their shit.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 18, 2013)

As kindnug pointed out make sure you're taking a few peeps around your plant on bud sites instead of one place. Well 70% cloudy I'd say you're not far away from getting the most uplifting hit from your MJ. I'd say 10 days and your at maximum uplifting but go by the trics as you know mate 

Also bear in mind that after you chop they still develop (moving towards more amber) also they become more potent as THC is most physcioactive when it's PH neutral, basically when it's dry.

Hope this helps


----------



## MYOB (Apr 18, 2013)

The whole "clear/cloudy=energetic, amber=couchlock" thing is wrong. It just gets repeated over and over.

If you want a more energetic high, get a strain with these characteristics. 

You aren't manipulating the high by harvesting early or late, you are saying "I want less than the maximum amount of THC in my buds"


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> You must be a super noob...I have had a few different strains finish with white pistils.Cloudy and amber trichomes, 8.5 weeks.Done and done...Pistils dont really mean anything, they can turn amber if you touch it the wrong way even.


ahahahahaha. ive seen many strains with pistols thet stay white even after drying. some turn cream colored,yellow, or dont change at all. its imposible for someone to generalize about all stains.


----------



## MYOB (Apr 18, 2013)

I would like to see a picture of a plant ready for harvest with a noticeable amount of white pistils.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

MYOB said:


> I would like to see a picture of a plant ready for harvest with a noticeable amount of white pistils.


Anything to justify an earlier harvest. 
I've never seen a Calyx with amber Trichomes and white pistil, unless you've been squeezing buds...


----------



## wheelt01 (Apr 18, 2013)

To the op, I ran BF BC for quite awhile and never saw one finish in under 10 weeks.


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 18, 2013)

Basically this is my third grow I have grown big bud skunk no 1 and chiesel but the pistils were a lot more browner checked on my girls today and they are browning a little just not completely all over but as I said I am a blue cheese novice so thanks for all your help and I am just gonna wait it out and be patient I guess it's just gonna take a litte longer and I am aware how to check trichs just thought it was a little strange. Peace


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 18, 2013)

wheelt01 said:


> To the op, I ran BF BC for quite awhile and never saw one finish in under 10 weeks.


Cheers am on day 65 now so do u think us normal whhelt


----------



## Cheeseyfeet (Apr 18, 2013)

Most of the whitish pistils are also around the bigger buds on the top colas


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had many plants breeder's claimed to be finished in 60-65days that took 75+ days to fully swell.
Also found some that finish on time though, they can't be sure about anything>nature still plays a role.

Sometimes it's all about the phenotype you get.
You can find plants that finish @ different times in the same pack of beans.


----------



## ArCaned (Apr 19, 2013)

Breeders growth durations are based on a perfect growing environment. Unless you have a "clean room" setup with monitored co2 levels and a flawless grow setup it will always take some extra days-weeks longer than the breeders.


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 19, 2013)

Big Buddha or Barney's? Not sure of the difference, but I see the BB version lists 8-10 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

ArCaned said:


> Breeders growth durations are based on a perfect growing environment. Unless you have a "clean room" setup with monitored co2 levels and a flawless grow setup it will always take some extra days-weeks longer than the breeders.


I have a temp/humidity controlled environment with CO2, some still take longer than advertised.
They can't guarantee every plant finishing in 60 days or 8wk.; it's all about what the plant needs to fully ripen.
Just don't clone(or keep cloning)s33d plants that don't fit your needs/requirements.


----------



## Nod Dranoel (Jul 29, 2022)

Cheeseyfeet said:


> Hi ppl sorry if I have posted this in the wrong place but basically I have blue cheese 9 weeks into flower but pistils still white anyone grown this before or have any advice cheers in advance


I agree with Ed. And nothings changed years later.









Your Essential Guide to When Cannabis Buds Are Ready to Harvest — Ed Rosenthal


Here’s all the details you need to know about the best way to determine the picking time of your marijuana buds: Ripening facts, trichomes and more.




www.edrosenthal.com




.

Ed is always a good final word for any thread.

Hope you here and still growing Cheese..


----------

